# Best/Worst Warhammer 40k Book...



## Warlock in Training

I want to know what BL book that made you just go "Wow, what a @$#%ing awsome book." 

I have a few 40k favs, Soul Drinkers being very good, and Fulgrim too. But in the end Storm of Iron takes it for me for 40k books. The only other BL book that comes close to that is Nagash the Sorceror. 

When it comes to worst I have to say alot of IG in general, I dislike Daemon World as a 40k Novel. It was a more WFB with the few Chaos Marines here and there.

So what says you?


----------



## Evil beaver2

I thought the Horus Heresy book _Legion_ was really good.
I also would put _Storm of Iron_ right up there, but i didnt like _Fulgrim_.


----------



## Sethis

Any/All of the Gaunt's Ghosts series would top as my favourite.

I have to say I severely dislike the Inquisitor Jaq series by Ian Watson... The characters are aggravatingly pointless, he says things that are catagorically untrue according to basic 40k canon (such as dozens of years occuring in "real" space while his voyages through the Warp take only weeks) and I really find it bloody hard to believe that there's an Inquisitor called "Jack" who can sneak all the way through the Imperial Palace on Terra and actually get right up to the Emperors face without anyone noticing. Yeah, right.

In all fairness, he was one of the first authors to make a foray into 40k, but it's still rather bad.


----------



## The Sullen One

The best are generally by Dan Abnett or Graham McNeil, though James Swallow is pretty decent.

One I really liked is Emperor's Mercy by Henry Zou, pure action!

As for the worst, thats easy. Space Hulk. 125 pages of the worst kind of cheesy shitty dialogue ridden dreckfest. Fortunately a mate lent it to me so I didn't have to pay anything.


----------



## Varakir

i've never read any BL before, and i've just rented Eldar Prophecy.

What kind of ride am I in for?


----------



## jams

Varakir said:


> Eldar Prophecy.
> 
> What kind of ride am I in for?


just take it back now and save yourself the effort. it is complete and utter cack


----------



## Varakir

jams said:


> just take it back now and save yourself the effort. it is complete and utter cack


Bah. All they seem to have in my library are terrible 40k books.

Guess i'll hold out for some heresy stuff.


----------



## OIIIIIIO

The first 40K novel I read was the Blood Ravens Omnibus ... Just got into 40k about 4 Months ago. When I read the book I was thinking "This book is frigging awesome!" I mean I started reading it on the plane ride to Mexico, our honeymoon, and I could not put it down. The 40K universe is so friggin cool. I finished that book and thought I should read others ... I love my blood Ravens and that is what chapter I play. After reading other books though ... I almost feel like throwing rocks ... scratch that, FRIGGIN BOULDERS at Mr Gotohell. I read the two Space Wolf omnibus books and was floored. I am reading the Souldrinkers omnibus right now and have come to find out that other writers CAN keep in-line with the edicts that the Space marines are to follow.


----------



## Daneel2.0

I haven't read any of the Omnibus's yet, but the Gaunt's Ghosts series was pretty good. Just finished with Hellforged though and was severely disappointed.


----------



## MJayC50

blimey you guys need to read more! i think i have read every black library book published. i will give you a top and bottom 3

bottom 3

Bad - Pawn of chaos (waited ages for the book to start and get good, found the back cover before either had apparently happened...)
worse - battle of the abyss (cheesy, bollocks. even in the far future i found it hard to believe any of it. This book was written for the annoying 14 year olds who say 'blam' to much).
worse still - emperor's mercy (dont think he did his 40k homework welll enough)

Great - Only in death - the ultimate guants ghosts book. this has everything you love and thunders along and is literally impossible to put down - i have read it about 4 times. its just a perfect 40k novel

great - legion - first major surprise from the heresy and some actual cool fluff. abnett tackled some very difficult issues and races and points and did it all brilliantly. if anyone else would have tried something like this, they wouldnt have been able to flesh it out well enough. i loved this book for so many reasons. probably everything you hate about it, i adore.

Greatest - Eisenhorn Trilogy - Dan abnett top 3! lol - love the whole thing. his slow slip to chaos and his fight to keep his soul. great support characters. great baddies and how the hell does he come up with this stuff? i think dan drew alot from his steampunk comics i guess - he made a social world where before there had only been war...


----------



## pathwinder14

The entire Horus Heresy rocks, especially the first 3 books. Loken was the perfect space marine. You get to know how Horus was duped. You learn what a DB Erberus is. You learn what a weak follower Lorgar is. It makes you think...had the Emperor embraced teh divinity that others had heaped upon him, would the heresy have ever started?


----------



## revenant13

the last 2 Space Wolves books are pretty bad. Gaunt's Ghosts books have started going downhill, begining with Only in Death. Those are the only books i can honestly say i disliked.

books i love are all the HH books and all the GG books (prior to Only in Death). Oh and i also like Angels of Darkness a lot (traitorous Dark Angels...).


----------



## killmaimburn

The Ravenor Trilogy by Abnett was also very good, especially if you've already read Eisenhorn.


----------



## Sethis

revenant13 said:


> Gaunt's Ghosts books have started going downhill, begining with Only in Death.


I don't understand how you can say that... I think his writing has consistently matured from "young people only" through to "Actual adult reading material" starting with Traitor General and I love it. Waiting for Blood Pact to hit softback before I get it though.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

Talthewicked said:


> The first 40K novel I read was the Blood Ravens Omnibus ... Just got into 40k about 4 Months ago. When I read the book I was thinking "This book is frigging awesome!" I mean I started reading it on the plane ride to Mexico, our honeymoon, and I could not put it down. The 40K universe is so friggin cool. I finished that book and thought I should read others ... I love my blood Ravens and that is what chapter I play. After reading other books though ... I almost feel like throwing rocks ... scratch that, FRIGGIN BOULDERS at Mr Gotohell. I read the two Space Wolf omnibus books and was floored. I am reading the Souldrinkers omnibus right now and have come to find out that other writers CAN keep in-line with the edicts that the Space marines are to follow.


well your problem with the SW books were that you read ALL of the books.

King portrayed the wolves perfectly aside from his trend of putting something similar to reminding us that our wonderful protagonists were space marines.

Lee Lightner KILLED alot of the wolf story.

Another problem I am thinking you are having is thinking that all space marines follow edicts that they are 'supposed' to.

For example: Dark Angels hunt their fallen Bretheren and have retreated or left their positions for one reason or another to follow their own agendas.

Space wolves are Viking dogs in space, extremely loyal to their master (the emperor) and NO one else, they have Ignored many orders of inquisitors to leave planets and ignore helpless citizens of the imperium being attacked by hordes of orks, and such.

I think, personally, that only a few Space marine chapters actually follow what they are "supposed" to very rarely.

BUT, back to the topic of this thread.

My Favorite book from BL I have read so far for 40k has to be... anything by Abnett.

My most hated. anything by Lee Lightner, he killed my space puppies and almost got them hated by everyone.


----------



## Syko515

best for me was actually the Ultramarines omnibus with the tye'd in Storm of iron. you really cannot read any of them without the others.

worst? the dawn of war publications......death to the blood ravens!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## revenant13

Sethis said:


> I don't understand how you can say that... I think his writing has consistently matured from "young people only" through to "Actual adult reading material" starting with Traitor General and I love it. Waiting for Blood Pact to hit softback before I get it though.


SLIGHT SPOILER

Only in Death felt entirely different in the way he wrote it when compared to all the other books before it. i love every book prior to it, including Traitor General. the fact that the main character is missing for most of the book was entirely strange. i havent been able to get a copy of Blood Pact, but from what ive read the same feel from Only in Death was present in that book as well. it just seems like Dan is now taking the series in a very different direction.


----------



## Masked Jackal

So far, Storm of Iron and Gaunts Ghosts are my favs, though I'd be hard-pressed to pick between them. I haven't read any of the bad novel though, and don't really plan to.


----------



## enigmaticpragmatic

yeah i've done my fair share of reading, and i'll break it down for you:

Worst- Deus Encarmine- Woww!!! really uniteresting! i got bored, and only by the graces of my hunger as a reader did i pick up deus sanguinius. my advice, skip encarmine. 

Good- Soul Drinkers- pretty good, i liked it. was fun. not the most sense, but still a very excellent foray.

Best- grahamn mcneil and dan abnett. You really can't fail with these two, they write so well and actually develop characters. Pick up titanicus, Fulgrim, Storm of Iron, False Gods, and the Ultramarines omnibus to get a good story.


----------



## Euphrati

Top picks- First three Space Wolves books, first three HH books, Legion, Storm of Iron.

I would recommend, but don't like all the stories in, both Heroes of the Space Marines and Tales of Heresy collections.

Disliked- Sons of Dorn. 300something pages of basically nothing, coupled by 100 more of a fight you saw coming from halfway across the galaxy. The best part of this book was the 10 pages of epilogue and even that was cliché.


----------



## xpunksbeendeadx

I loved The Flight of The Eisenstein. I thought it was tragic while reading knowing the outcome of the heresy and seeing Garro try his hardest to alert the Emperor. Also very interesting to see events from the perspective of members of the traitor legions that didn't follow their primarchs and Horus. Definitely made me want to make a pre heresy Death Guard army.

Haven't read one 40k book i didn't like, then again I'm picky about which books I buy.


----------



## Boganius Maximal

All the Dan Abnett stuff is brilliant( Gaunts Ghosts, Eisenhorn, etc). Havent read a bad one yet. 

Daemon World was a mission to read up to page about 340 then the end was brillant and Emperors Mercy took me ages to get through but I couldnt say whether it was crap or not, I think I need to read it again more solidly as I was pretty busy while trying to get through that one


----------



## Kale Hellas

i liked the books about cain just because it was interesting reading about someone who is meant to be a symbol of faith a loyalty who only did anything out of wanting to save his own skin.


----------



## Masked Jackal

Kale Hellas said:


> i liked the books about cain just because it was interesting reading about someone who is meant to be a symbol of faith a loyalty who only did anything out of wanting to save his own skin.


I liked them for the superb humour that surprisingly melded well with the 40k universe. "Ravens for the cup!"


----------



## Pedro

I liked the first puppy book, where Ragnar becomes the Mehreen. Nothing spectacular, but good as a relax-book.

Worst? Deus anything. Stupid characters, megasucky plot, logical holes the size of Kuala Lumpur skyscrapers...ugghhhhhhhh:angry::threaten::angry:


----------



## bitsandkits

i hate the dark angels book in the horus heresy , totally forgot its name, cant even be arsed to look it up because it might remind me of the time i wasted reading it.


----------



## Grimskul25

The Witch Hunter Trilogy was probably my 'fave, it was both action-packed, comical (if in a grim, gruesome way), and undoubtedly fluffy and was actually in the timeline when Storm of Chaos, I still don't get why GW moved away from the campaigns, but back on topic , the worst has to be either Battle of the Abyss or The Sisters of Silence/Word Beares excerpt from Tales of Heresy.


----------



## BiOHaTe

Reading Iron Storm by Graham Mcneil, Really good so far, also reading The GreyKnights Omnibus by Ben Counter; i am impressed by the first 20 pages, looking forward to reading more.


----------



## fatmantis

my vote have to go to, hh series, the ultramarine series,
but iv gota say brotherhood of the snake is blowing me away at the mo, something completley different.


----------



## InkedDnA

I'm thinking of getting the blood angels novel series. (includes black tide, the omnibus, deus sanguinius, and a couple others) Any thoughts?


----------



## Ravner298

Tie between soul drinker and storm of iron.


----------



## Viscount Vash

Moved to Black Library Fiction


----------



## jasonpittman

Best has to be Thousand Sons, The Ciaphas Cain novels and Battle for the Fang

Worst Prospero Burns absolutley hated it.


----------



## Vaz

Anything by nick kyme has to be rated so poorly it doesnt even have a rating. Firey Fire Marines of firey doom caused by flaming fire as a hot as a flaming furnace in a firey fire. Christ.

Best? I do like my Dan Abnetts Marines (with the exception of legion). His best though has to be double eagle. Hopefully with flyers released we can get Interceptor City released.


----------



## Diatribe1974

To date:

Best: Tie between Luthor Huss & Battle of the Fang (both by Chris Wraight) One is WHFB and the other WH40k. Both full of awesomesauce!

Worst: Fulgrim by Graham McNeil. I struggled for about 2-3 months (or more!) to read this book, finally forcing myself to finish off the last 100 pages.


----------



## Doelago

Best: Eisenhorn, Ravenor, Gaunts Ghosts, Horus Rising, Legion, Prospero Burns, Aurelian, Know No Fear & The Emperors Gift. 

Worst: Battle for the Abyss, Descent of Angels and a bunch of novellas & short stories that I can't be arsed to remember the name of.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Best: _Void Stalker_, _The Emperor's Finest_, _Fear to Tread_, _Legion of the Damned_.

Worst: _Battle for the Abyss_, _Warrior Coven_, _Dead Men Walking_.


LotN


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Just before I start reading Wrath of Iron, here's my best and worst:

Best: _Eisenhorn_ by Dan Abnett, _Salvation's Reach_ by Dan Abnett, _Know No Fear_ by Dan Abnett, , _Void Stalker_ by ADB, _The Emperor's Gift_ by ADB, _Battle of the Fang_ by Chris Wraight. 

Worst: _Sons of Dorn_ by Chris Roberson, _Descent of Angels_, _Fallen Angels_ by Mike Lee.


----------



## gothik

best: Ravenor Trilogies and in that token Eisenhorn too. The Night Lord series by ADB, Lord of the Night, Word Bearers Trilogy, Horus Rising, Galaxy in Flames, Fulgrim, Thousand Sons, Legion, Fear to Tread, Know no Fear, First Heretic. Gaunts Ghosts. Storm of Iron, The Ultramarines series

Worst: Descent of Angels, Fallen Angels, Battle for the Abyss, Iron Snakes, Sons of Dorn, The Inquisitor Wars


----------



## gridge

There are so many great BL books that picking a favorite is pretty tough. However, I think I would have to go with Helsreach. Absolutely great book in my opinion. ADB's works top my favorites list with the exception of The Emperor's Gift, which was good but not on par with his normal quality (despite the great job he did with the Space Wolfs). The worst I've read was Sons of Dorn which should have never even been printed. This one was even of poorer quality than the garbage that Thorpe puts out, and for me that says quite a bit.


----------



## Captain_Daerys_Arrun

The Good : Gaunt's Ghosts, Word Bearers Trilogy, Ciaphas Cain, Night Lords, Most of the Horus Heresy

The Bad : Inquisition War, Gav's Eldar series, Blood Angels

The Meh : Space Marine Battles ( Overall this series has it's ups way less often than it's downs ), Ultramarines ( They aren't bad but I think Ventras is a bland character ).

And finally the award for most over rated goes to...It's a tie. Eisenhorn and Ravenor. When other npeople talk about how great they are I am reminded of high school. People used to talk about how great Nirvana were and how Curt Cobain was a genius. I'd look right at them and say "he can barely play 3 chords on the guitar and their songs sound like they were written by a 10 year old." I honestly don't get it. To me the strength of the GG series is the wealth of characters. I feel that everyone who isn't the title character in there series gets short changed. And for a series that lends itself to having a chance at some epic villians, I can't think of one that was really memorable.


----------



## VaUgHaNy86

The Good: Eisenhorn/ Ravenor trilogies, most of the Horus Heresy series, I personally really enjoyed both Dead Men Walking and Fall of Damnos also, and Angels of Darkness
The Bad: Inquisition Wars, Flesh and Iron/ Blood Gorgons (although Emperors Mercy wasn't to bad in my opinion) and I also really struggled with Ben Counters Grey Knights series


----------



## Shepherd492

Captain_Daerys_Arrun said:


> And finally the award for most over rated goes to...It's a tie. Eisenhorn and Ravenor. When other npeople talk about how great they are I am reminded of high school. People used to talk about how great Nirvana were and how Curt Cobain was a genius. I'd look right at them and say "he can barely play 3 chords on the guitar and their songs sound like they were written by a 10 year old."


So does this mean you were a Soundgarden fan? Pearl Jam maybe? I felt the same way about Nirvana, and it is weird to see kids today idolizing them over their far superior contemporaries. I guess Layne Staley died about ten years too late for everyone to jump on the AiC bandwagon instead.

Anyways, back on topic:

My favorite so far: I actually really liked Rebel Winter. Granted, I haven't read most of the favorites you guys have mentioned, but it was a fast paced and enjoyable story with a surprisingly strong supporting cast and some really cool battle scenes. 

My least favorite: Iron Hands. It is fairly close in quality to Fifteen Hours and Dawn of War, both of which I hated, but it gets the edge for its overworked prose and terrible cast of characters, including one of my least favorite protagonists ever.


----------



## Corporal Punishment 69

Good: Ciaphas Cain, Storm of Iron, Legion, Horus Rising, 
Bad: Nightbringer, Descent of Angels, Battle for the Abyss


----------



## Lupe

*Best:* (in no particular order)

- Legion of the Damned - Rob Sanders
- Storm of Iron - Graham McNeill
- Night Lords Trilogy - Aaron Dembski-Bowden
- Helsreach - Aaron Dembski-Bowden
- Battle of the Fang - Chris Wraight
- Ciaphas Cain series - Sandy Mitchell
- Gaunt's Ghost series - Dan Abnett

*Worst*

- The Space Wolves second omnibus
- Sons of Dorn - Chris Roberson
- Dawn of War omnibus


----------



## Duke_Leto

I just do not get the love for the William King Space Wolves books! They are quite infantile (although I guess at the time the BL target audience was probably 14 year old boys - glad to say that seems to have changed). Personally far prefer the way recent books have tackled the Space Wolves starting with McNeil and Abnett with the HH books and then Wright with Battle of the Fang and ADB with Emperor's Gift - far far superior treatment (than the absurd "vikings in space so let's drink lots of ale and fight")

However, they are no way the worst. That has to go to...


Flesh and Iron - Henry Zou (only managed first 100 pages - awful)
Savage Scars - Andy Hoare (what a shame as Rogue Star and Star of Damocles were quite good)
Sons of Dorn - Chris Roberson (managed about 50 pages and put it down in disgust)

As for the best. Well I do rate almost all of Abnett and ADB. McNeil is patchy but when he is good he is awesome. Also Farrer's Calpurnia books are very good, oh and Gordon Rennie's Execution Hour. But a top three would probably be...

Ravenor trilogy (if only one then Rogue)
GG series (if only one then Traitor General)
Know No Fear

Yes an Abnett top three but with ADB nipping at his heals.


----------



## Sacky

Can't say I've read a bad WH40K book yet... some were better than others but otherwise I've been addicted since I started reading black library.

Read so far:
- Gaunts Ghosts series (I started reading WH40k with these guys, and now I'm hooked.)
- Horus Heresy (Horus Rising, False Gods, Galaxy in Flames, Flight of the 
Eisenstein, Fulgrim and The Primarchs. I plan on reading The First Heretic next.)
- The Blood Angels Omnibus (I know theres a bit of hate on this book, but its an easy, fun read.)
- The Ultramarines Omnibus (First and Third books were good, the second just seemed like filler)
- Eisenhorn Trilogy
- Ciaphas Cain (nice change of pace)
- Cadian Blood
- Titanicus
- Legion of the Damned (struggled with this one a bit, mostly because the constant squabbling amongst the Excoriators gets really tiresome, and the main character was hard to like.)

Couple of others I can't remember the names of, and a bunch of short stories.

Got a hefty stack of BL books on my shelf to read next...


----------



## Mossy Toes

Favorite: _Enforcer_ by Matt Farrer, followed closely by _The Emperor's Gift_ by AD-B and _Prospero Burns_ by Abnett. I freely admit that none of them are perfect (_Enforcer _probably the most flawed, in plot and pacing and POV jumps, etc--but counterbalanced in so lovely a manner by the sheer 40kness that it oozes; _The Emperor's Gift_ for a slightly lackluster depiction of the Wolves [except for Bjorn], and a general anticlimax by the ending, since little could top Armageddon; and _Prospero Burns_ for the padded beginning and rushed ending), but they are stories that cleave most truly to the breathing heart of 40k, in my mind. WHF-wise, I'd have to go with _Wine of Dreams_ as my favorite, followed by _The Burning Shore_.

Worst? I could rattle off a chain of names most people here would know and agree with, since we've all heard the horror stories of those poor souls that read them--Goto, _Sons of Dorn_, etc--but the truth is, I've steered clear of those particular books. I'd say my least favorite BL book I've read is... _Ghostmaker_, for that steaming atrocity that is the framing tale.


----------



## Good Minton

Quite surprised that more haven't specifically mentioned The First Heretic and A Thousand Sons in the favourites category (these are my favourites).

Having only read Horus Heresy novels, I cannot comment on the other series as spoken about by others. However, I can say that I have enjoyed them all, though BftA was a bit like hardwork. 

I have just started Space Marine by Ian Watson which is a rather different writing style from any of the HH novels thus far. Could be a good thing, could be a bad thing, we'll see.


----------



## mal310

Best 

Legion or the Night Lords Series by ADB. 

Worst 

Fallen Angels is the worst I've read but I'm sure there are some out there that are even more horrendous.


----------



## Paceyjg

Its really interesting to see these view points, some peoples favourates are amongst my worst reading experiences, with that said here goes:

The best: 
Daemon World,
Farseer,
Execution Hour,
Shadow Point,
Ciaphas Cane (although the most recent book indicates the series has run its course),
The Nightlords series,
Fulgrim,
The Emperors Gift.

The worst:
Emperors Mercy (by far, kept on a seperate shelf from the rest of my books),
Sons of Dorn,
Rynns World, 
Helsreach,
Descent of Angels, 
Fallen Angels,
and to add the last lot of Space Wolves books after William King stopped writing them.

Kings books got me into the Warhammer Universe, Lightner would have got me back out of it!

I find the best books get read very quickly and I will re-read chapters over and over whilst the worst can take me ages to finish and every page can be a struggle.

Honestly I have been the closest to giving up on Emperors Mercy and Sons of Dorn, I thought they were absolutely awful


----------



## ThePurifier

Im rather new to BL books (only been reading them for about 8 months - theres far too much catching up to do!) but my list so far would have to be

The Good
Soul Hunter
Legion
Flight of the Eisenstien
Battle of the Fang
Eisenhorn Trilogy

The Bad
Hunt for Voldorius (i cannot emphasise how hard i found this to finish)
Battle for the Abyss
Catechism of Hate
Fallen Angels


----------



## Roninman

Heres so of my favourites:

GOOD 
- Titanicus
- Angels of Darkness
- Some of HH series
- Few in GG series
- Hellsreach
- Night lords trilogy
- Lord of Night
- Execution Hour
- Eisenhorn
- Space Marine
- Storm of Iron

BAD
- Fallen Angels
- Battle of the Abyss
- Space Wolf series
- Blood angels Omni 1
- Salamander trilogy (second was ok)
- Hunt for Voldorius
- Last 3 Ultramarine books by GM
- Ghostmaker


----------



## Troy Spiral

I googled "best Warhammer 40k Novel" and this is the first substantive dialog it came up with. I read all 6 pages, gave me a good feel for things. Just wanted to pop in and say thanks.

Based on the suggestions (and my own preferences) I have the

Ultramarine 
GG
Ravenor
Eisenhorn Omnimbi (sp? lol) 

on the way from amazon right now. (not that Ill get to them right away , devouring RR Martins Song of Ice & Fire at the Moment!)


I'm blind-tired right now but it is it... er.. Thousands Suns / Prospero Burns that are sort of "one novel" ? Also Battle of the Fang that isn't really a stand-alone story either right? I'm sure the info is burried in here somewhere I'm just about to pass out and wanted to get this written down before i forget.

Also does it go Grey Knights Omnibus > Emperors Gift , reading order wise?

Thanks again.


----------



## Jacobite

The Good: 

- GG (esp the first 2 arcs), 
- Eisenhorn/Ravenor, 
- Horus Rising
- Double Eagle (the best 40k book written imho),
- 13th Legion/Kill Team

The Bad: 

- Rebel Dawn (fuck me with a broom and call me Sandy thats a terrible book), 
- Battle For The Abyss (I don't think its as bad as people make out but its not great)
- Mechanicum (Other than revealing the odd interesting thing I felt it was shit boring on the whole, more focus on the Knights and less on the chosen one/kaban machine bullshit would have been better).


----------



## BlackGuard

Best
Galaxy in Flames
The First Heretic
Night Lords Trilogy (Soul Hunter, Blood Reaver, Void Stalker)
Gaunt's Ghost: Necropolis
Fulgrim

Worst
Battle for the Abyss
Nemisis
Mechanicus
Space Wolve Omnivus
Fear to Tread


More to come on both. Siege of Castellax is sort of good, I'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Designation P-90

Best is either the Eisenhorn Trilogy or the The Night Lords Trilogy. My worst would be Wrath of Iron as its the only book I have stopped reading out of pure gut wrenching boredom.


----------



## Designation P-90

Troy Spiral said:


> I'm blind-tired right now but it is it... er.. Thousands Suns / Prospero Burns that are sort of "one novel" ? Also Battle of the Fang that isn't really a stand-alone story either right? I'm sure the info is burried in here somewhere I'm just about to pass out and wanted to get this written down before i forget.
> 
> Also does it go Grey Knights Omnibus > Emperors Gift , reading order wise?
> 
> Thanks again.


A Thousand Suns is about the fall of Magnus the Red from both his and TS higher ups perspective and culminates in the burning of Prospero. Prospero Burns is a story about a Space Wolves Skal that.... is involved in a bunch of things. It features the burning of Prospero but its not the main attraction, in fact its more a study of the Space Wolves belief structure.


----------



## Designation P-90

Captain_Daerys_Arrun said:


> And finally the award for most over rated goes to...It's a tie. Eisenhorn and Ravenor. When other npeople talk about how great they are I am reminded of high school. People used to talk about how great Nirvana were and how Curt Cobain was a genius. I'd look right at them and say "he can barely play 3 chords on the guitar and their songs sound like they were written by a 10 year old." I honestly don't get it. To me the strength of the GG series is the wealth of characters. I feel that everyone who isn't the title character in there series gets short changed. And for a series that lends itself to having a chance at some epic villians, I can't think of one that was really memorable.



I read the first 3 GG books and was bored to tears. I cared nothing for any of the characters, there were too many characters and the rest of it was bolter porn. Eisenhorn was a noir detective story told from a first person perspective so how is it supposed to fully flesh out the supporting characters? The answer is it can't and it shouldn't. The books are about Gregor Eisenhorn.


----------



## Brother Subtle

Best: Eisenhorn + Ravenor.

Worst: Anything by Goto. His books go something like this...



Brother Subtle said:


> Ahhh Goto... I often wonder what his first drafts (pre edit) would look like...
> 
> "And then the Blood Raven terminator captain went super saiyan, shot fireballs from his asshole and destroyed the advancing ork army... He then teleported back aboard his battlebarge and opened his navigators eye and lead the ship single handily through the warp back to Terra where he sat himself upon the golden throne and powered the Astronomican by way of his utter awesomeness. The end"


----------



## Stephen74

The Best: Probably Angel Exterminatus, though i've not finished it yet. 
Graham McNeill can either be extremley good or extremley bad - here he has been extremley good. 

The Worst: Easily and without any competition what so ever. Angels of Darkness. 

I'm surprised so many people didnt like Descent of Angels. I thought it was quite good. Ended a bit abruptly but up until the imperials arrived I really enjoyed it.


----------

